# What has gotten into my male rat?



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Just a warning, some of the stuff described could be found by some as gross.

Anyway, one of my male rats - Milky - who I think is the dominant one, usually mounts my other rat - Smoky. I thought it's just a dominance thing but last night Milky just wouldn't leave Smoky alone and kept mounting him excessively. At one point he even ejaculated on poor Smoky (and I swear that is in my top ten most disgusting things I've ever seen :S). I thought maybe once he got his "release" he would leave Smoky alone but he didn't. I still heard poor Smoky squeaking throughout the night. Milky's testicles also looked strange last night - sometimes big, sometimes one bigger than the other, sometimes "twisted". They seem ok now, snuggling together in their sputnik but I am concerned for both of them - worried something is wrong with Milky and that Smoky is being hurt/annoyed etc. So what could have gotten into Milky?

Ps. I apologize for any potential mistakes - Im typing this on my phone on the bus.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Please help?  I've been at work till now and really dreading going back and seeing Milky have a go at Smoky again


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

He may be overly hormonal. I'd take him to the vets if he seems to have irregularities with his testicles, he may need neutering, which would probably stop the humping to excess etc. I've never heard of a rat 'bashing one out' on another rat before, only very minor bouts of dry humping. Your other rat is probably fine, maybe just a bit irked and is squeaking in protest.
Out of interest, how old are they?


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for replying  They are both around 4 months old (more or less - got them from [email protected] and they couldn't give me a specific age). His testicles, as well as his behaviour, now that I'm home from work, both seem fine just now. Obviously I won't know if anything has been happening while I've been away  I guess I will wait and see if he keeps doing it again (or if his testicles get all weird again) and depending on what's going on, I'll get him to the vets. And, yeah, I've never before seen him ejaculate at all, not even mentioning on poor Smoky. It was so gross O.O


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds to me like he's getting hormonal as argent has said.
Male rats can go like this from 3 months to a year.
My lot hump each other it's just a dominant thing. But never completed 

As argent says he may need neutering especially if he gets aggressive and starts drawing blood on your other rat as this is what I had to do with one of my boys and now all 10 live happily together.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! I will keep an eye out for blood/injuries but so far there were none that's why I tended to "tolerate" the behaviour. They're still being nice, no humping at all tonight so I'm hoping it was just an one-off


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Many rattie owners live by the rule "no blood no foul", as long as there's no bloodshed, he's probably just being a hormonal young buck and he should grow out of it


----------

